# Hunde in Wuppertal



## Grunz (19. Oktober 2003)

Nachdem ich vorhin wieder eine mittelgrosse Grundsatzdiskussion mit einem besonders engstirnigen Hundehalter hatte, habe ich folgende Frage:

Speziell für WUPPERTAL !!!!!!!

Gilt hier Leinenzwang ??????
Wenn nicht , welche Ausnahmen gibt es ????
Gibt´s ´ne Leinenbefreiung ?????
Wenn ja, muss diese mitgeführt werden ?????

Jeden Sonntag das gleiche: 99 % der Hundebesitzer sind sehr nett, nehmen den Hund zur Seite, wenn man auf sie zufährt. Nur dieses eine Prozent von besserwissenden Edelmännern (und -Frauen ) bringt einen immer wieder zur Weissglut.

Habe selbst ´n Hund. Ich finde auch, daß man ihn nicht immer anleinen muss, aber zumindest kurz festhalten oder für den Moment anleinen sollte doch eigentlich drin sein.

Klassiker wie: DER TUT NICHTS...oder  DER WILL NUR SPIELEN...müssen eigentlich nicht sein.

So........Prost


----------



## APF (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grunz _
> *Nachdem ich vorhin wieder eine mittelgrosse Grundsatzdiskussion mit einem besonders engstirnigen Hundehalter hatte, habe ich folgende Frage:
> 
> Speziell für WUPPERTAL !!!!!!!
> *


Gibts nicht.



> *
> Gilt hier Leinenzwang ??????
> Wenn nicht , welche Ausnahmen gibt es ????
> *



Es gibt keinen 'Leinenzwang', aber der Hundehalter muss sein Tier jederzeit unter Kontrolle haben. Wenn er einen gut abgerichteten Hund hat, kann das auch ohne Leine der Fall sein.

Wenn der Hund ohne Leine herumläuft und Dich behindert *obwohl* der Halter versucht was dagegen zu tun, ist er offensichtlich nicht gut genug abgerichtet. Mit Halter darüber reden, wenn uneinsichtig ab zur Polizei.

Wenn den Halter das Ganze gar nicht tangiert ('freies Laufen für freie Hunde') ab zur Polizei und, je nachdem was passiert ist, wegen Verkehrsbehinderung oder -gefährdung anzeigen. (Manchmal bringt die ein 'stellen Sie sich vor das wäre ein Kind gewesen' auf Trab). CAVE: Gesicht und Hund gut merken und beschreiben, da diese Halter meistens nur sehr unwillig bis gar nicht ihre Personalien herausrücken.

Meine Frage dazu: Das Recht am eigenen Bild gibts ja IMHO nur bei Veröffentlichungen, oder? Wenn ich jetzt von dem Halter ien Bild mache, das - dummerweise - bei der Polizei angebe und die mich dann fragt ob sie es haben kann was dann?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maurice73 (20. Oktober 2003)

hallo Grunz,

also zum einen kann ich das sehr wohl nachempfinden, aber zum anderen gibt es auch engstirnige MTB-fahrer..aber lassen wir das!


Gilt hier Leinenzwang ??????
Wenn nicht , welche Ausnahmen gibt es ????
Gibt´s ´ne Leinenbefreiung ?????
Wenn ja, muss diese mitgeführt werden ?????

Das Gesetz schreibt vor, dass ein Hundehalter seinen Hund jederzeit unter Kontrolle haben muss. Dabei ist ein Leinenzwang allerdings nur für bestimmte Rassen ( Kampfhunde ) und in der Regel auf allen öffentlichen Parks sowie besonders ausgewiesenen Bereichen ( Spielplätze usw.) vorgeschrieben. Im Wald kann der Hundehalter, der seinen Hund frei herumlaufen lässt gegen die Wildschutzbestimmungen verstoßen. Wird ein Läufer von einem Hund gebissen, haftet immer der Hundehalter für den Schaden. Die genauen Bestimmungen sind aber unbedingt bei den örtlichen Ordnungsämtern zu erfragen.


daraus ergibt sich natürlich das die leine immer mitgeführt wird und ich mir selber die Ausnahme genehmige meinen hund frei laufen zu lassen...

allerdings nehme ich meine hund immer an die seite wenn radfahrer, jogger und spaziergänger in sicht kommen.
allerdings kann ich nichts dafür wenn von hinten ein mountainbiker angedüst kommt und ich garnicht so schnell reagieren kann wie der fahrer neben mir ist. 
aber da kommt es dann immer wieder zu den unterschiedlichsten reaktionen. einige harmlose spinner meinen rummeckern zu müssen und gegeben direkt fersengeld - und je weiter sie weg sind umso lauter motzen sie    die find ich besonders klasse

andere wiederrum bremsen, sehen dann, das ich meinen hund an die seite nehmen, bedanken sich und fahren dann weiter...
und manchmal bleibt sogar einer stehn und erkundigt sich nach der rasse, warum der keinen maulkorb hat, warum er befreit ist und so weiter...

und genau das erwarte ich auch von anderen hundehaltern,
aber da gibt es leider genaus unterschiede wie bei allen anderen auch- wie oft frage ich wirklich *nett* nach ob der hund eventuell nicht an der leine besser aufgehoben wäre- und bekomme nicht allzuselten dumme kommentare von hirnlosen hundebseitzern...

du siehst also, du stehst damit nicht alleine...


gruß
m


----------



## flat ecke (6. November 2003)

in nrw müssen hunde, die größer als 40cm oder schwerer als 20 kg sind, in im zusammenhang bebauten ortsteilen angeleint geführt werden...auf freiem feld oder wald muss den hund halt unter kontrolle haben. gefährliche hunde (kampfhunde) müssen immer angeleint sein. kampfhunde müssen auch einen maulkorb tragen. 
guck mal hier, da ist der text abgedruckt: http://www.tierportal.info/service+info/hund/018b9892770805d04.html


----------



## Maurice73 (6. November 2003)

*gääääähn* was sind denn das wieder für ausdrücke?

hoffe die klage bewirkt endlich was...



gruß
maurice


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2003)

Wäre wieder mal die Grauzone "bebaute Ortsteile". Ab wieviel Häusern spricht man davon? 
Hab gerade gestern an der Dhünntalsperre wieder so`n Erlebnis gehabt, öffentlicher Weg führt an ner bewohnten "Hütte" vorbei, allerlei Autos gammeln da rum, Hühner laufen lang etc, kennt man ja den Anblick. Schießt der Mistköter ausm Vorgarten (was man so Vorgarten nennt) zähnefletschend und wild keifernd locker 200m neben mir her, zum glück gings leicht bergab. Hätte da nicht stehenbleiben wollen, war auch kein kleines Tier. 
Mein Glück: Ich bin die Strecke vor ein par Wochen schonmal gefahren, da standen die Bewohner draußen und hatte alle Mühe, das Tier zu bändigen. Daher wußte ich, was mich erwartet und daß ich schnell sein muß. Trotzdem, kommen da mehrere lang, hat der letzte die Ar$chkarte. 
Ich denk mir immer: Kommt da Papi mit Sohnemann oder Töchterchen aufm Puky vorbei, dann wars das. An sowas denkt von den Leutz scheinbar keiner.
Bezgl. des Leinenzwangs: schade, hatte gedacht, das gilt überall und nicht nur in "bebauten Ortsteilen". Den Text werd ich mir trotzdem mal ausdrucken und ein paar Exemplare in den Rucksack tun.


----------



## Maurice73 (6. November 2003)

da hast du ja glück gehabt das du mit dem leben davon gekommen bist  


ich kenn die situation aber aus eigener erfahrung- ist ein echter adrenalin schub wenn so ein kläffer sein revier verteidigt  


aber sag mal bitte, wie stellst du dir das denn mit dem ausgedrucktem text vor- wie willst du den denn austeilen wenn du um dein leben radelst? sollen das dann *flugblätter* werden?


----------



## Enrgy (6. November 2003)

Ne, nicht für den Fluchtfall. Aber wenn es zu Konfrontationen wie eingangs des Threads beschrieben kommt. Hatte ich auch schon, so Diskussionen mit den Leuten. Da ich dann schnell mal die 
Fassung verliere und evtl. nicht haltbare Dinge behaupte, wär das ein schöner Aufhänger, den Leuten solch einen Text in die Hand zu drücken und sich zu verabschieden. Ob die das nun lesen oder nicht, egal.
Ich wurde auch schon tatsächlich mal von nem "Haus&Hof-Verteidiger" gebissen, daß die Wade geblutet hat. Gleiches Szenario wie oben, Weg geht durch Privatgelände, Hund läuft frei rum und stürzt sich auf jeden Eindringling. Frauchen interessierte das herzlich wenig, daß der Kläffer an meinem Bein hing. Bin ich ja quasi selber schuld.
Genau da will ich gleich nochmal langfahren, so 1-2x im Jahr führt die Tour eben dorthin. Mals sehn, ob ichs überlebe.

Ansonsten verhalte ich mich immer passiv gegenüber Hunden und auch Pferden (wie im anderen Thread besprochen), sprich sichtbar Tempo rausnehmen, bremsbereit sein, wenn der Hund vom Halter "fixiert" wird, bedanken und weiterfahren. Schlimm sind entgegenkommende Leutz, deren Tier 20m entfernt vorausläuft, und die dann wild schreien: "BLEIB" oder "SITZ" und dadurch den Hund erst auf mich aufmerksam machen. Dann läuft der natürlich erstmal quer über den Weg in Schlangenlienen zu Herrchen. Ohne ein Wort würden viele Hunde die Radler kaum registrieren, weil die mit viel spannendern Dingen am Wegesrand beschäftigt sind.

So, Wetter ist göttlich und die Hunde warten, ab auf die Kiste, der nächate Regen kommt bestimmt!


----------



## Toralut (6. Dezember 2003)

ich will auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben:

Bei uns in Dresden gibt e zwei Ortsteile in denen die Hunde angeleint werden müssen. Das ist zum einen die Neustadt, weil Partyviertel mit vielen Leuten die von Kneipe zu Kneipe laufen und zum anderen die Innenstadt, wo die ganzen Touristengruppen durchgeschleift werden.
Nur leider sind regeln zum brechen da und in der Neustadt leint kein Mensch seinen Hund an so das die da wild rumlaufen.
In der Innenstadt sind sowieso ehr die Gruppe Menschen unterwegs, die Sonntag ihr Auto waschen, es danach in die Garage fahren und als Hund ehr ne Fußhupe haben. Die ist dann auch an der Leine, weil würde sonnst irgenwo in der Menge verschwinden und wäre niemehr gesehen. Nur da ist nicht der Hund das Problem sondern immer diese langen dünnen Leinen mit "Hund-rückhol-Automatick". Der Hund leuft auf ganz rechts, das Herchen ganz links und quer über den Weg ist die dumme Leine gespannt und die sieht man echt spät.
Aber im Stadtgebiet ist mir noch nie ein Hund ans Bein gesprungen. Aber im Wald hatte ich mal n tolles erlebnis mit nem Hund. Der kam plötzlich aus dem Unterholz gesprungen, bellte und fletschte die Zähne. Leider war weit und breit kein Herrchen zu sehen. So schnell bin ich noch nie auf meiner Hausstrecke durch den Wald gefahren. 
Eher nerver die Hinterlassenchaften der Hunde, weil wenn frisch sind die echt fies rutschig. Und nachts sieht man die tretmienen meist nicht. Dann mit 36 um die Ecke und die Kacke ist am dampfen. Zusätzlich erwähnenswert ist, das die Hunde ihr Geschäft sogar mitten auf der Straße verichten und da fährt man ja.

Also dann 

Nackte Waden für die HUnde!
David


----------



## CyloC (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr mich mit dem Thema unerzogenen Hunde zu befassen.

Leute die Ihren Hund in Griff haben - kein Problem! Soll Fiffi ruhig rumtoben. Ein kurz angesetzter Sprint in meine richtung wird mit einem noch kürzerem Komando des besitzers gestoppt. Nix passiert, gegenseitiges Hallo und das wars.

Die Rubrik "will nur spielen" hatte ich diese Woche wieder in München. Hund greift an - ich kann unterscheiden zw. Angriff und spielen - ich stopp, Fahrrad lehnte am Körper, Hund STOPP und wieder auf Abstand. Angriff abgeblasen und nur noch bellen. Da hat Herrchen begriffen hier wird es ernst um seine Töle (so ein Ungarischer Hirtenhund, also klein war er nicht!) und hat sich Mühe gegeben den Kläffer zu locken. Ohne Erfolg!

Das mache ich aber nicht mit jeder Rasse :-/

Kleine Kläffer versuche ich zu überfahren wenn die mich attackieren. Aber auch erst nach dem ich Zeuge war wie eine Frau wegen so einem "Mösenfröhlich" einer älteren Dame gebremst hat, gestürzt ist und die alte Kuh sie auch noch mit der Bemerkung "da müssens sie halt mal ein bischen aufpassen" vollgelabert hat.
Draufhalten, da bekommt "Fröhlich" meist schon Angst und der Besitzer Panik . Mit dem Vorderrad dann rüber springen und mit dem Hinterrad voll drüber. Man muss das aber mental trainieren, sonst zögert und bremst man im Falle des Falles. 

Aber nochmal zusammengefasst: der Konsenz steht an erster Stelle! Nur statt Flucht oder Notbremsung mit Sturzgefahr steht Angriff von mir.

Ich schätze so um die 95% der Köter sind harmlos und denen möchte ich auch nichts tuen. Bin halt Tierfreund. Bei dem Rest stelle ich meine Gesundheit über das Wohl von Hund oder Besitzer, welche gern zum Angriff tendieren. Da gab es ein exterm Beispiel in München die letzten 2 Monate (2 Kids zusammengebissn und der Halter, ein Krankenpfleger, hat falsche Personalien den Passanten angegeben).

Soetwas soll mir nicht passieren!!


----------



## Tina_o (29. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin leider keim Mountinbiker, aber ich bin Hundebesitzer. Durch Zufall bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen und möchte mich nun gerne äußern, da ich hier in den Wäldern mit Sicherheit mal einigen von euch begegne. 

Ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass es nicht nur störend, sondern auch gefährlich ist, wenn Hunde- die ja, wie nun bekannt ist, sehr wohl frei herumlaufen dürfen- nicht hören und auf einfach lospreschen. Ich möchte auch nicht, dass mein Hund dies tut. Dennoch möchte ich an dieser Stelle eins betonen: ein Hund ist ein Tier, das, auch wenn es hört, nicht immer berechenbar und auch neugierig ist. Gerade eben ist es mir passiert, dass ich genau das machen wollte, was hier weiter oben empfohlen wurde- ich habe meinen Hund schnüffeln lassen, da er am entgegengesetzten Wegrand beschäftigt war und kein Interesse an anderen Leuten zeigte. Doch als die Person- in diesem Fall eine Joggerin und kein Radfahrer- auf gleicher Höhe war, überlegte mein Hund es sich anders und lief auf die Frau zu. Wohlgemerkt nicht besonders schnell, er hat sie nicht angesprungen oder ähnlich. Tatsächlich hat er ihr nur die Nase entgegengestreckt und ist auch, als ich ihn zurechtwies, sofort weitergelaufen. Dennoch wurden wir beschipft. Warum???

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist einfach, dass es leider viel zu oft so ist, dass man als Hundebesitzer keine Chance hat, auch wenn nicht wirklich etwas passiert. 

In diesem Sinne kann ich mir nur wünschen, dass es hoffentlich bald mehr Menschen geben wird wie die von euch, die auch mitdenken, abbremsen und beobachten was passiert. Danke an euch.


MfG

Tina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (29. April 2008)

So ist es richtig . Richtige Größe , richtig angeleint , wirklich artgerecht - ach wären doch nur alle Hunde so ...


----------



## ilex (30. April 2008)

Sahra Wagenknecht am Timmendorfer Strand mit Hündchentasche, Juli 2001. Wo hast du denn das Bild aufgetrieben?


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. April 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> So ist es richtig . Richtige Größe , richtig angeleint , wirklich artgerecht - ach wären doch nur alle Hunde so ...


Einer der (ganz wenigen) sinnvollen Kommentare zum 5millionsten "Hunde - und was kann ich dagegen tun"-Thread...


----------



## swe68 (30. April 2008)

Tina_o schrieb:


> ....Was ich damit sagen möchte ist einfach, dass es leider viel zu oft so ist, dass man als Hundebesitzer keine Chance hat, auch wenn nicht wirklich etwas passiert.



Ja, genau das ist das Problem. Das sind die Situationen, in denen der Hundebesitzer nämlich seinen Hund nicht unter Kontrolle hat, bzw. nicht unter Kontrolle nimmt (mit entsprechenden Befehlen). Und damit gehört er, wenn solche Situationen auftreten, an die Leine.
Kannst Du vielleicht nachvollziehen, dass die Joggerin einen riesigen Schreck bekommen hat, dass der Hund plötzlich unerwartet auf sie zukam? Fast jeder Jogger hat zum Beispiel schon mal Erfahrung mit drohenden, bzw. gleich zubeißenden Hunden gemacht.



Tina_o schrieb:


> ....In diesem Sinne kann ich mir nur wünschen, dass es hoffentlich bald mehr Menschen geben wird wie die von euch, die auch mitdenken, abbremsen und beobachten was passiert. Danke an euch.


Ich glaube, die meisten hier bremsen ab und geben Laut (Klingel). Die meisten Hundebesitzer reagieren ja auch mit entsprechenden Befehlen oder nehmen ihren Hund eben ans Halsband. Es gibt aber nun mal die Ausnahmen, die das Bild der Hundebesitzer insgesamt ins Negative ziehen. Unvergessen  bleibt mir eine Hundebesitzerin, deren Hund mir fast ins Fahrrad gesprungen wäre und die ich daraufhin zurechtwies (es war übrigens Brut-und Setzzeit, zu der Hunde an der Leine gehalten werden sollten). Sie brüllte mich hysterisch an, dass ich bestimmt auch kleine Kinder überfahren würde.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (30. April 2008)

swe68 schrieb:


> ... Hundebesitzerin, deren Hund mir fast ins Fahrrad gesprungen wäre und die ich daraufhin zurechtwies (es war übrigens Brut-und Setzzeit, zu der Hunde an der Leine gehalten werden sollten). Sie brüllte mich hysterisch an, dass ich bestimmt auch kleine Kinder überfahren würde. ...


"Wer kleine Kinder und Hunde nicht mag, kann schon gar nicht von Grund auf schlecht sein."


----------



## Schlammcatcher (30. April 2008)

ilex schrieb:


> Sahra Wagenknecht am Timmendorfer Strand mit Hündchentasche, Juli 2001. Wo hast du denn das Bild aufgetrieben?



So endgeil! Habe mich bepi$$t vor Lachen! In der Tat, das könnte diese SED-Tussi sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swabian (30. April 2008)

Oh ja, der Fahrradfahrer klagt über Hundebesitzer und deren freilaufenden Hunden, der Wanderer klagt über die wilden Fahrradfahrer und verweisen auf die 2m Regelung, der Jäger macht Mecker gegen Endurofahrer auf den Feldwegen des Bauers, weil man dort halt nicht fahren darf,  obwohl es den Bauer nicht stört.

Ich persönlich habe als Fahrradfahrer, als Wanderer und sogar als Hundebesitzer den größten Erfolg mit einem freundlichen Lächeln und ein bisschen freundlicher Kommunikation 

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach ein bisschen lockerer werden und ein bisschen Verständnis haben!


----------



## swe68 (30. April 2008)

swabian schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir einfach ein bisschen lockerer werden und ein bisschen Verständnis haben!



Natürlich ist Toleranz wichtig.
Es gibt aber auch Grenzen - für alle Seiten.


----------



## Mathias7D (30. April 2008)

Hunde und biken ist ein endloses Thema... zumal ich mir wegen eines "kleinen Hundes" die Schulter komplett ruiniert hatte (Tossy III)   , weil der mir unbedingt vors Bike hat springen müssen. Beim Sturz hab ich dann wohl an einem Baumstumpf gebremst (Helm und Schulter hinüber)...

Bin daher immer bremsbereit, wenn ich mal wieder einen netten, gut erzogenen Hund sehe. Insbesondere wenn es den Besitzer mal wieder nicht stört, was der Kleine macht...


----------



## KleinerHirsch (30. April 2008)

Oh ja, ein Hund hat nichts auf einem allgemeinen Weg verloren, der gehört doch dem Herrn MTBler   

Mensch, sei doch froh! Der Hund und Du profitiert doch voneinander: der Hund hat mehr Auslauf wenn er Dich verfolgt, und Du hast eine bessere Trainingseinheit, weil Du voll motiviert auf der Flucht in die Pedalen treten kannst.


----------



## Freistiler (30. April 2008)

18cm Federweg reichen für fast jeden Hund.


----------



## ChrizG (30. April 2008)

Freistiler schrieb:


> 18cm Federweg reichen für fast jeden Hund.



und wenn nicht,dann:


----------



## Freistiler (30. April 2008)




----------



## Mathias7D (30. April 2008)

ok, die hätt ich dann mal gern...


----------



## 4mate (30. April 2008)

Wie sich Harrass H. in W-Elberfeld , Goethestr. 53 (3.Stock links) nützlich macht und seinen Hundefraß selbst zubereitet^^


----------



## Schwarzwild (30. April 2008)

Richtig!

Deshalb unsere Parole zum 1.Mai:
Von Harras lernen heißt siegen lernen!
Wir haben es ja schon immer gesagt:
Hunde gehören an den Herd und nicht in den Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (1. Mai 2008)

http://www.wuppertal.de/index1.cfm?http://www.wuppertal.de/leben_in_wuppertal/hunde_im_wald.cfm

http://www.wuppertal.de/index1.cfm?...de/rathaus_behoerden/Hundeauslaufflaechen.cfm


----------



## juchhu (1. Mai 2008)

Tilman schrieb:


> http://www.wuppertal.de/index1.cfm?http://www.wuppertal.de/leben_in_wuppertal/hunde_im_wald.cfm
> *
> http://www.wuppertal.de/index1.cfm?...de/rathaus_behoerden/Hundeauslaufflaechen.cfm*


*
* 
Vorsicht, die Hundebesitzer können von solchen Hundeauslaufflächen ein Lied singen. Wer solche Maßnahmen für andere Gruppen fordert, wird sich früher oder später selber Maßnahmen konfrontiert sehen, die die Rechte der eigene Gruppe einschränken.

Und immer daran denken, an dem Tag, wo die Mountainbiker aus dem Wald verbannt werden, sind die Hundebesitzer immer noch drin. Versprochen. 

Deswegen statt gegeneinander lieber miteinander.


----------



## Schlammcatcher (1. Mai 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> [/B]
> 
> Und immer daran denken, an dem Tag, wo die Mountainbiker aus dem Wald verbannt werden, sind die Hundebesitzer immer noch drin. Versprochen.



Und wenn....dann fahr' ich trotzdem! Und zwar als Osama bin Schlammcatcher!


----------



## molzn (1. Mai 2008)

Also ich lass meinen Hund überall frei laufen (im Wald, nicht mitten in der Stadt), und wenn das Ordnungsamt kommt (bin bisher verschont worden) drücke ich halt die Kohle ab. Der Köter ist ausgebildeter Begleithund und hört aufs Wort =)


----------



## Schwarzwild (1. Mai 2008)

Hab heute eine große grenzübschreitende Runde gemacht 
(ein Hund hat mich zu einem unfreiwilligen Sprint gezwungen, er hetzte mit böse scheinenden Geräuschen hinter mir her, während der Besitzer sich das Schauspiel seelenruhig anschaute, und auch ruhig blieb, als ich ihn laut als jemanden bezeichnete, der sich sexuell selber befriedigt), 
da fiel mir auf, dass jenseits der Grenze (NL) wirklich *alle* Leute sofort beim Herannahen eines Fahrrades ihre Hunde zu sich gerufen und festgehalten bzw. zum Sitzen angehalten haben, oder zumindest die Leine so kurz gehalten haben, dass der Hund keine Gefährdung darstellt und dies vor allem auch augenscheinlich war.
Weiß jetzt nicht, ob das da Vorschrift ist, oder ob der gesellschaftliche Zusammenhalt da einfach noch besser funktioniert, und nicht immer alle nur Toleranz von den anderen einfordern.


----------



## Schildbürger (2. Mai 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... Hab gerade gestern an der Dhünntalsperre wieder so`n Erlebnis gehabt, öffentlicher Weg führt an ner bewohnten "Hütte" vorbei, ...


War das bei Großfrenkhausen?  Da kenne ich so eine "Asibude". Ist immer ganz lustig da vorbeizufahren. Danke für die "Warnung vor dem Hunde".


----------



## 1800zx (15. Juni 2008)

Tina_o schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich bin leider keim Mountinbiker, aber ich bin Hundebesitzer. Durch Zufall bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen und möchte mich nun gerne äußern, da ich hier in den Wäldern mit Sicherheit mal einigen von euch begegne.
> 
> ...




Ja, einfach mal ein wildes Tier halten, welches evtl. mal einen Menschen anfällt, weil man als Besitzer ja keine Chance hat, aber egoistisch ist das natürlich nicht   Wenn mich mal eine Töle anfällt, hat der Besitzer wirklich keine Chance mehr..


----------



## 99rider (25. Juni 2008)

also ich mach das immer so ich tuh so als wen ich auf den hund zu fahre dan tuhen die meisten die immer weg und schreien was hinterher aber das interessiert net 
aber leinenzwang gibt es irgendwie über 40 cm hoch oder über 15-20 kilo schwer oder sowas das gibt es aufjedenfall was und wen das überschritten ist muss man mit dem hund irgendein test machen!!!!!!!


----------



## Freistiler (26. Juni 2008)

Danke für Dein Feedback!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topgun11 (8. Juli 2008)

Bei uns im Taunus halte ich es immer so, daß ich den Spiess umdrehe und nen imaginären Zielpunkt auf dem Köter seine Fresse projiziere.
Sprich: Ich halte voll auf den zu!
Hilft bis jetzt immer, da ich 1,92m gross auf dem Radl dann doch auch ein bisschen gross für den bin!
Ich hoffe es bleibt so


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2008)

Heute auch wieder dem verlotterten Hundebesitzer in Holzfällerhemd und Jogginghose begegnet, der stets 4 Hunde bei sich haben muss. Hunde der äusserst biestigen Sorte dazu. Sämtliche Begegnungen verliefen stets unter lautem Hundegebell der gerade noch so zurückgehaltenen Furien, in denen auch diverse Beschimpfungen untergingen die aber ignorierte. 
Nur heute hatte der Typ nicht allzu viel gefrühstückt, denn heute hatte er mehr Mühe, die maulkorblosen Tölen mit den vor Aggression herausquellenden Augen in Schach zu halten. 
Ich rollte von weitem in Schritttempo auf dem breiten Waldweg an und als ich sah, dass der Typ die Situation diesmal gar nicht im Griff hatte, fing ich lieber an umzudrehen. Erst als die Hunde leiser wurden, hörte ich irgendwas von "...die beissen gleich" und auch einige Beschimpfungen dass ich hier nichts verloren hätte und "..auf den Radweg mit dir" Erst dann äusserte ich mich zu der zunächst einseitigen Diskussion mit meinem Recht diesen Weg befahren zu dürfen und dass er beim Förster oder Polizei auch nichts anderes zu hören bekommt und dass er mit solchen unkontrollierbaren Hunden nicht an die Öffentlichkeit darf, erst recht nicht ohne Maulkorb wenn er weiss dass die beissen. Er hatte dann nur wieder entgegenzusetzen, dass ich auf den Radweg solle (der nächste Radweg war ca. 5km entfernt) und fiel mir immer wieder ins lautstark ins Wort. Erst als ich brüllte "JETZT REDE ICH!!!" zuckte er kurz zusammen. Dann wieder wildes Geschrei von ihm "ey, mach dich locker". Ich zurück "mach DU dich erst locker dann reden wir weiter". Er machte daraufhin kehrt und meinte er habe kein Bock mehr zu diskutieren und nannte mich noch irgendwas mit A am Anfang.
Jetzt kann man mir sicher vorwerfen, dass ich mich auf seine Ebene harabgelassene habe (Rumgeschrei), aber das ist die Sorte, die verstehen nur Frontalangriffe und nichts anderes.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Juli 2008)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> da fiel mir auf, dass jenseits der Grenze (NL) wirklich *alle* Leute sofort beim Herannahen eines Fahrrades ihre Hunde zu sich gerufen und festgehalten bzw. zum Sitzen angehalten haben, oder zumindest die Leine so kurz gehalten haben, dass der Hund keine Gefährdung darstellt und dies vor allem auch augenscheinlich war.



Da liegt es am Hundebesitzer, die Glotzen uffzuhalten - dann funktioniert auch das zusammenleben im Wald.

(selber "Herrchen..")


----------



## dayfly (8. Juli 2008)

*Pew Pew


----------



## rider is (8. Juli 2008)

mach ma bunnyhop übern hund


----------



## rgk7 (11. Juli 2008)

So, also ICH hab mir das jetzt lange genug angeschaut( mehr als 3 Jahre) mit den Hunden und ihren rücksichts- und verständnisvollen Besitzern!

Ich bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen das in 99% aller unangenehmen Fälle die Ich und Bekannte (nicht nur DH-Fahrer, auch XC, Rennradfahrer und ältere Fußgänger) erlebt haben das Hauptproblem am Hundehalter liegt! Die arme Töle kann meist nix zu...

Ein Fläschlein Gas gehört nu zu meiner Standartausrüstung... kein gewöhnliches sondern speziell für Tiere welches wesentlich stärker und der Einsatz am Mensch verboten ist. 7 mio. Scoville...

Sollte ich malwieder in eine kritische Situation kommen fackel ich nicht mehr lange rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ja aber richte es auf den Besitzer, den zu 99% aller fälle, steht das problem auf 2 Beinen und nicht auf 4 !!
ist wie bei uns,gibt 99% biker die fahren ok im wald, aber das 1% naja du weißt was ich meine.......

PS: habe auch einen Hund und bike,in meinen Augen gehört ein Hundeführeschein her.


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Juli 2008)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> PS: habe auch einen Hund und bike,in meinen Augen gehört ein Hundeführeschein her.



Mir scheint ein Bikerführerschein ebenso notwendig.

Ein MTB zu besitzen, beinhaltet anscheinend auch das Recht, alles und jeden zu beschimpfen der die eigene Fahrt vermeintlich irgendwie stört.

Egal ob Kinder, Hunde, Spaziergänger, alte Leute (_nur die eigene Oma nicht, die hat ja immerhin einen schönen Batzen ihres Ersparten für den neuen Waldrenner abgetreten_), andere Radfahrer, alles runter von den Wegen und raus aus dem Wald. Dann kann die Elite des Menschseins endlich in Ruhe ihrem Hobby frönen.

Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (11. Juli 2008)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Mir scheint ein Bikerführerschein ebenso notwendig.
> 
> Ein MTB zu besitzen, beinhaltet anscheinend auch das Recht, alles und jeden zu beschimpfen der die eigene Fahrt vermeintlich irgendwie stört.
> 
> ...



Zwar etwas direkt,aber trifft die Sache schon ziemlich genau


----------



## rgk7 (13. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin vollzeit Berufstätig und hab meine Bikes selber finanziert...

Einen Bikeführerschein hab ich auch ... noch aus der Grundschule vom Verkehrsübungsplatz 

Aber klar, wenn mir wieder ma ein knurrender Köter auf dem Sattelrohr hängt bekommt er was schönes ab... und wenn sich dann der Besitzer beschwert und auf mich losgeht gibts auch ne Ladung für den.


----------



## FlatterAugust (17. Juli 2008)

rgk7 schrieb:


> Aber klar, wenn mir wieder ma ein knurrender Köter auf dem Sattelrohr hängt bekommt er was schönes ab... und wenn sich dann der Besitzer beschwert und auf mich losgeht gibts auch ne Ladung für den.



Etwas widersprüchlich, findest du nicht? So ein  Riese und Schiß vor Hunden?


----------

